# Mousepad for Razer DeathAdder?



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi guys,
please help me choose between razer vespula and goliathus speed or control edition for death adder.


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

I have the Goliathus control and it is pretty good. If you mention the kind of games you play, it will be better.


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 9, 2012)

Vespula is great for everything.. but its pricey. i use Goliathus control Edition.. its pretty awesome.


----------



## koolent (Mar 9, 2012)

Goliathus control Edition, Go for it..


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you guys for the response.



Krow said:


> I have the Goliathus control and it is pretty good. If you mention the kind of games you play, it will be better.


These are the games i play:
CS,metro 2033,CODseries,LFD,Crysis/C'warhead & BFBC2.
Will it be better if i go for the speed edition for FPS games?



harshatiyya said:


> Vespula is great for everything.. but its pricey. i use Goliathus control Edition.. its pretty awesome.





koolent said:


> Goliathus control Edition, Go for it..


Guys,what about the speed edition?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 9, 2012)

Have used the speed edition, its pretty smooth and good for FPS games, don't know about control edition.


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 9, 2012)

j1n M@tt said:


> Have used the speed edition, its pretty smooth and good for FPS games, don't know about control edition.


OK.Thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 9, 2012)

Control(rough surface/more friction) is for high sens gamers, speed (smoother surface/less friction) for low sens gamers.
IIRC


----------



## koolent (Mar 9, 2012)

BRO, it depends upon your gaming style.. 

If you prefer quickness and have precision over your mouse, the Speed edition is the best one..

If you prefer precision and can manage speed then go for the control edition..



> Control(rough surface/more friction) is for high sens gamers, speed (smoother surface/less friction) for low sens gamers.
> IIRC



He is right..

*BTW ISHU GUPTA, LOOK AT OUR JOIN DATES*

Mods sorry for being off topic..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 10, 2012)

koolent said:


> *BTW ISHU GUPTA, LOOK AT OUR JOIN DATES*



Its 5 days apart.


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 10, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Control(rough surface/more friction) is for high sens gamers, speed (smoother surface/less friction) for low sens gamers.
> IIRC





koolent said:


> BRO, it depends upon your gaming style..
> 
> If you prefer quickness and have precision over your mouse, the Speed edition is the best one..
> 
> If you prefer precision and can manage speed then go for the control edition



Thanks a lot for the info.
I have placed an order for the speed edition along with the mouse from TheITWares.


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats, do post the pics..


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 10, 2012)

koolent said:


> Congrats, do post the pics..



I will do that soon and thank you.


----------



## koolent (Mar 11, 2012)

We are here for helping and it was a pleasure to help you bro..


----------

